# S1 hard drive bracket



## MikeLobby (Jan 4, 2002)

I have an extra drive bracket for an S1 available. It should have all the screws and grommets present. $1 + s/h. No paypal however.


----------



## MikeLobby (Jan 4, 2002)

trying to make it to 10 posts....


----------



## MikeLobby (Jan 4, 2002)

if only I had made one post a year for the last 10 years...


----------



## MikeLobby (Jan 4, 2002)

Almost there...


----------



## MikeLobby (Jan 4, 2002)

Sucess!


----------

